# Returning - with issues!!!!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there girls, there seems to be alot of new members on this link so welcome .

I am back after the summer hols and usually take a break over the summer from ff to get my head together.For those who dont know me I am a secondary teacher (languages and art)

I had a pretty good summer - went to South of France in July (Antibes near Nice) and even managed to drive into San Remo in Italy and spend the day there,which was fab! 

Summer in Ireland was a washout- had the worst floods I have ever seen a few weeks back.I am now back at work and been mad busy for a week.

My brother got married in June (thats all 3 of my siblings now who have married in the last 2 years). My sister ( 1 year younger) is now married 2 years and told me in July that they are now "trying" for their first child. She knows about my fertility issues and always said she wasnt very maternal so I guess her husband wants kids. I think she has been trying since Christmas and maybe earlier - she travels a lot with work and so as she says the ttc is a bit erratic. She is in Canada at the moment with hubby and I have this feeling she will be announcing something before Christmas.

I know I will be upset when this happens but one night after she told me I couldnt sleep and for the first time I knew I had no control over this and so I will just get on with things until I hear and then take time to grieve when she tells me.I think I have reached a milestone of some sort  Remind me of this when I freak out! She lives 100 miles away so i suppose wouldnt see her that much. Theres another sister too tho (29) and of course the new sil (who is a bit of a moan -that would annoy me more I think as she is the type to milk things! )

So I will try and post every so often to keep in touch.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to hear from you Irisheyes.

I've been fighting a long standing legal battle and the usual problems with my health. Have had no pregnancies in my familiy or friends so that particular trigger is one I haven't had to face. 

Good on you though, for thinking this through, before things happen.

I'll always look forward to seeing posts from you here.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Flopsy. Hope you are well. Where are all the former members ??


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi there Irisheyes! Welcome back - we're here if you need us.
Bernie xxx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Irisheyes  

Sounds like you have had a nice chilled summer doing some travelling  

It's so hard when people close to us get pregnant but at least you are preparing yourself and recognise that you will let yourself grieve and take time to deal with it. Sounds really positive that you feel you have reached a milestone   Good luck with any announcements and i hope you SIL doesn't become a moaning pain!  

Luv
Florie x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome back IE

The oldies are still about, but we have lots of newbies too.

The floods have been bad over in Ireland, I think you got what we had here last year in the Midlands. The river way down the road suddenly got very close to the house and it was quite scary at one point!

Flopsy, sorry to hear things have been tough for you recently too.

Bernie, sending you a gurt big smackaroonie  

Love to all

Emcee x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there Irish,

I am still here, but not so often, so sorry if i missed your post for a bit. Great to hear you have had a good summer off school!

I have been finding that things like family having children gets easier the older I get and the further from having to give up I am. (Brother had first child last Dec and step brother marrying soon, SIL became grandmother this year!) I would still have rather joined the motherhood club, but it's definately getting easier to live outside it. I really hope you will find life becomes easier for you too.

This may sound odd, but I have gained a lot from dealing with my "spooky" horse who used to throw a wobbly (and sometimes me!) when we were working hard in the school (but not when we were relaxed out hacking) if she spotted something like a blue barrel (!!!) by the side of the school, or a wing-flapping duck or chicken lurking in the bushes or by the fence. So if I saw something "scary" ahead I used to get all tense and make it all the more likely to become an issue! I have finally learnt what my instructor means when she says, "Don't ride the problem before it happens." The result is that Florin and I have become far more relaxed in the school and now have either no isssues or little managable blips as we pass what would once have caused one or both of us to panic! We take these things in our stride. I guess what I have learnt about life from riding is that so long as I stay relaxed, even when pushing myself, and I am confident in my basic skills, I can deal with anything that comes my way. 

I hope this makes some sense! I guess I am just trying to say that time, support and experience makes it easier to deal with the things we dread and we can take pride in overcoming them.

Keep in touch here, you know you will get support in dealing with your particular obstacles!

Love, Jq xxx


----------

